# The Firearms Aficionado Test



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*The Firearms Aficionado Test*

http://www.okcupid.com/tests/take?testid=11689012104131078912

*Too much TV!*
You scored 33 Expert!

Quit watching TV. The media knows less about firearms than you do, and you are believing everything they say. Do your own research, learn the facts. Don't waste your time listening to every piece of information brought to you fresh from the Brady bunch. 









lol


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

I got a 78 expert.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I got 83% expert...interesting ?'s


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

87 expert but the last question is wrong...
You do not need to be from an ajoining state to purchase a rifle.
You may purchase a rifle in ANY state so long as it is legal in your state and legal to purchase in the state you are purchasing in.

Also the G18 glock picture is wrong. The G18 comes standard with 2 high capacity magazines but not the 30 round magazine.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

85% expert with a couple of guesses


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

*Outstanding!*
You scored 84 Expert! You are probably a gun guy...or girl...you look at Shotgun News from time to time...shoot with your buddies...may even have a CCW...or perhaps you're just a gamer that knows his stuff. Either way, way to go!

I knew watching Tales of the Gun on the History Channel would come in handy someday


----------



## Bob_A_Fett (Aug 31, 2005)

*Outstanding!*
You scored 79 Expert! You are probably a gun guy...or girl...you look at Shotgun News from time to time...shoot with your buddies...may even have a CCW...or perhaps you're just a gamer that knows his stuff. Either way, way to go!


----------



## bc06eagle (Jun 25, 2006)

79


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

97% - Expert - Some of the questions were worded a bit weird, still interesting though.


----------

